# Thoughts on middle name for 'Zara'?



## lizzieandzara

We have decided to name our little girl Zara... but are having trouble with a middle name. My sister was called Joanna so would love to name it after her as she died a few years ago, but we have been told that it doesnt go?

What are peoples opinions?

Zara Joanna Lister
Zara Elisabeth Lister
Zara Christina Lister

We also love the names Imogen and Neve but dont think that either suit a middle name?


----------



## welshcakes79

really like Zara Neve...and Zara Elizabeth.... i like Zara Joanna too :)
if Joanna is going to be her middle name i dont see why you cant name her zara joanna as people are going to call her Zara arent they :shrug:

xxx

very pretty name by the way :D


----------



## lizzieandzara

hehe yeah i guess... thanks! i think i prefer joanna as a middle name- plus it means something!!xx


----------



## stephx

I like Zara Joanna, very pretty :) Im a little biased though- Joanna is one of my middle names

xx


----------



## Zarababy1

Joanna imo would be best it means somthing too you so what if people think it doesnt go! Zara is a fab name :rofl: iv always liked my name my middle names Louise tho a bit boring but if i were you id go for the one which means the most x


----------



## Zo23

I like Joanna. She could be zara Joe!


----------



## RubyRainbows

I like Zara Joanna... in honor of your sister. I think it flows well!


----------



## AFC84

I actually think Zara Joanna "flows" the best of all the names you listed...or maybe Zara Jo if your sister got called that too? Tis a lovely tribute :flower:


----------



## alibaba24

I have to say i think both names seperate are nice but together they sound too the same? What about Zara Jo or Zara Joann? so it still has the meaning of your sister? I love the middle name Marie but im not going to use it as Rosalie Marie sounds too the same iykwim?

but saying thats just my opinion i love the idea of naming your bub after something that means alot to you 

xx


----------



## Vicks

I think Zara Joanna is lovely and it means something as well, which makes it extra special.
We named Joe after OH's dad and with his middle name as Michael, which is my dad's name. I think it makes a difference when the names come from somewhere, if you see what I mean!
x


----------



## Louisandcoco

Having Joanna as a middle name is a lovely idea- and Zara Joanna sounds really pretty. X


----------



## Taurustot09

i would also choose ' Zara joanna' its very special to you and it sounds Lovely.

xxxxxx


----------

